
Clojure 101 - fogus
http://rubylearning.com/blog/2010/03/09/clojure-101-a-new-course/
======
dpritchett
I would've liked a bit more detail about the course (times, dates, how
classmates will collaborate) but it's hard to argue with free.

Edit: Signup took two minutes. Upon logging in I'm presented with a simple
course management software dashboard that alludes to scheduling, student
forums, grade tracking, course methodology, and uploaded resources.

There's also an associated GitHub repo: <http://github.com/ghoseb/clojure101/>

------
projectileboy
As an HN community member, I find this a bit upsetting - this link got
upmodded to 20 (as of now), and all it is is a link for a course offering. So
either (a) fogus is part of a voting ring, or (b) the HN community has
degenerated to the point where we upvote stuff based on title alone.

What gives?

~~~
fogus
I'm not following. What exactly are your complaints about this submission? I
submitted it because I thought it was interesting and apparently so did ~20
others. I assume you did not since you complained, but you could have instead
not paid attention to it.

~~~
projectileboy
Fair enough. If enough folks found a free online course worthwhile, then I
probably am overreacting. I think I'm just becoming (overly?) sensitive to the
degengration of what used to be a stronger community. My apologies.

